# FreeBSD xhyve guest as a VPN gateway



## mipam (May 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I have created xhyve FreeBSD guest on my Mac OS X 10.11. Inside FreeBSD I am running VPN (openconnect) which allows me to not bother my Mac with Cisco VPN client and to direct whole network traffic via company VPN/routes.

Now I am able to reach all UNIX jump servers via SSH from Mac without having VPN connection on Mac. Same for Windows RDP jumps, via SSH forward.

But... What is not working is my Outlook which also working only via VPN. I tried to add routes for Directory server and Exchange server via xhyve VM but Outlook is still in state: trying to connect to .....

I did following configuration on FreeBSD

`echo 'gateway_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding=1`

Is this enough or I need to add some routes on FreeBSD back to Mac OS X? 

Sorry for possible stupid question, but I am not net guy.

Thanks a lot for hints!
J.


----------

